# Gave up!



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

after a valiant struggle to survive against an unknown ailment 1 of my poor little red eye tree frogs died today , happily though the other 1 is doing great 

So on the look out for a mate for my lonely red eye...


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

poor little fella


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

poor thing!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry for your loss mate


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

sorry rob mate. what you think it was?


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

feacal sample with vets as we speak, something significant has shown up and they are going to discuss with me tomorrow morning about it, it has implications for all my amphibians though apparently, so really worried for them all. whatever it is came with the red eyes.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

awwh bless your frog...hope you find a new friend for your lonely froggie.

RIP xx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

*awww rip x*


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

